# Does the disconnection from pastry and the line ever come together?



## bakeme (May 19, 2017)

I just notice that a lot is expected from me and then some, and nobody really sees hiw hard i work. Im in the kitchen before everyone else and i truly feel that i am the most effiecent workers in the kitchen. I never see people work as hard as i have to. I know they have to deal with the rush and that is their busy time where they forget about everything else. But i dont have that luxury, i have to think about everything im multitasking and whats next and what i need to make sure gets done. I dont feel my work is recognized, i dont get the post rush high-five. And then i have house prep added to my list, i feel undervalued and overwhelmed.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hello Bakeme,
Was in your shoes for years. This is just my opinion: The disconnect you describe definitely exists. I personally don't think it is field related. Meaning, most food service titles ( prep, cooks, chefs, etc.) have a respect for each other. I feel the disconnect is related to the actual functions of the job description and department.
Many will probably disagree. Let's just take the line as an example. In the business world, I would classify their job description as retailers or merchandisers. Now for the scratch pastry/baking department, I would classify those job descriptions as manufacturing and retailing. Similar to CPG's and Retailers.
One example might be a steak. The retailer takes the steak, prepares it to be served to the public. Crossover to the scratch bakery, let's replace the steak with a cake. The bakery retailer prepares the cake to be served to the public. But, the also have to manufacture the cake prior to that. The difference being, the steak arrives to the kitchen already manufactured to be prepared for retail. The bakery has to manufactured, then prepared for retail.
Suggestion! Never try to convey this notion to the kitchen. You'll be bombarded with examples of how the job descriptions are basically identical, preparing recipes, soups, stock,gravies, casseroles, etc. 
I can tell you, most Chefs who have cross-training, may not agree, but will engage in discussion, and most times accept this notion.
I'll close with that. So as not have to address opposing opinions.
I don't believe there is any malice or ill will in the disconnect. You mentioned the post rush high-fives. You need to experience those also. If it's a solo effort, then turn the high-fives into pride. If you do your best, pride and satisfaction are pretty rewarding and respectable.
Try to eliminate assumption about anyone or any thing until you've walked in your shoes.
i recognize and respect ya! People around you do to, they just may not verbalize it.


----------



## bakeme (May 19, 2017)

I appreciate your insight, maybe you can pm me and i can fill you in on some details of things which i would rather not discuss publicly.


----------



## Chrisopotamus (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't at all mean for this to sound trite, so please don't take it that way, but I recently had an employee who felt the same as you. Ultimately (in his case), he was the victim of his parents constantly patting him on his back and he was over sensitive to not getting constant praise.

It may be that your job is mostly solo and highly specialized. Also, since they have to handle the huge rush, there's more of an "omg we got through it - smooooooth!" feeling that you legitimately aren't a part of. It doesn't mean that you aren't doing a great job, you're just doing a different job.

I wouldn't worry about it. I'd focus 100% on your craft. You want to become an amazing pastry chef - that's where you should be focusing. Never depend on encouragement from others, because unfortunately (and I do mean unfortunately), that's just not how life works out and it will hold you back. You can do eeet!


----------

